
Microsoft releases QuickVB - AndrewDucker
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/vbteam/archive/2014/05/01/happy-50th-birthday-basic.aspx
======
billrobertson42
For the children out there.

QuickC was their branding for a 'lite' implementation of Microsoft C in the
late 80's. It was cheaper than Microsoft C. Visual C++ did not exist yet.
Hell, C++ barely existed at the time. IIRC, it was intended to be a competitor
to TurboC from Borland.

The compiler was a bit too quick. i.e. it was pretty buggy. I started with it,
and quickly moved on to TurboC. Working with a compiler that could correctly
compile a for loop made learning the language a lot easier.

They re-branded GWBasic (bundled with DOS) into QuickBasic. There was also a
QuickPascal. IIRC, neither QuickPascal nor QuickC lived very long.

~~~
bobochan
Am I over-romanticizing the past, or wasn't QuickBasic 4.5 one of the great
tools of the late 80s? I remember finding a library somewhat similar to
Borland's conio and then experiencing nearly unlimited love as I could develop
and deliver standard .exe apps with pretty decent looking interfaces in a
matter of hours. The interface to QB4.5 pretty nice by the standard of the
day.

TurboC was a very nice package, as was TurboC++. I really wanted to get
TurboProlog, but missed the chance.

